# cannot find zroot



## abatie (Feb 13, 2014)

My desktop was getting "permission denied" errors accessing an NFS mounted directory; long story short, there were out of swap space errors on the FreeBSD 10 server and mountd(8) had been killed, so I rebooted it to get a clean system.  It failed to boot with "Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for 'zroot'" after complaining that the primary GPT tables on da0, da1 and da3 were corrupt and it was using the secondary ones.  Oddly enough, it didn't complain about da2, which is the device that has been logging errors, though `zpool status` shows no problems anywhere.  The boot messages also said ada0 was previously known as ad7, which is the SSD that it should be booting from.  I'm assuming that the "Solaris" is some text that didn't get updated in the port to FreeBSD!  The old server was Solaris, but this system was FreeNAS before I reinstalled a native FreeBSD 10 on it.

Is there anything I can do short of reinstalling?


----------



## abatie (Feb 15, 2014)

I didn't think there would be much of an answer, but had to try.  Just for closure, a followup: I lucked out - after sitting at the mountroot> prompt over night, I reset the machine to check to see if it was seeing all the ssds (root and two log devices) and lo!  It came back up.  I'll be moving it to new hardware this weekend...


----------

